# Best Protein Supplement?



## AllesT (Mar 16, 2018)

What are the best protein supplements, protein powders brands for a 35 aged man (weight 257lbs) for muscle growth?


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 16, 2018)

There are less than 10 companies in the US that actually manufacture whey protein powder. All the "brands" simply buy in bulk and add their own flavors and fillers. So it either boils down to price or taste or a combination of both.
What is your bodyfat percentage?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 17, 2018)

Steak and eggs


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 26, 2018)

Eggs I like.


----------



## T Woods (Mar 27, 2018)

I buy Now brand unflavored whey isolate for $100/ 10lbs through All Star Health, except when they run their deal on Ultimate Nutrition Iso Sensation for $62.49/ 10lbs. Now brand is cleaner but for $125/ 20lbs I can't pass it up.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

Good choice!


----------



## solidassears (Apr 3, 2018)

AllesT said:


> What are the best protein supplements, protein powders brands for a 35 aged man (weight 257lbs) for muscle growth?



I like food better than powder, Costco canned Chicken and Salmon are two of my favs. A few club crackers to go with it.

I also like Optimum Nutrition French Vanilla and their Cookies and Cream powder mixed with Whole Milk.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Apr 3, 2018)

Whatever your fave is, all very similar and dont do too much honestly. (Great for those who are cutting though I guess).


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Hyped up rubbish

Save your money and eat whole foods with lots of fruits, veggies and fibres 

Creatine and Leucine only supps you need 

Google and read up on Leucine it truly is the king of Amino Acids abd i religously supp 15g a day with 5g Creatine

Get your macros straight and consume them in a 24 hour window in just about any fashion you like 

Unless you want to talk SLIN then thats a whole other ball game "Mutant vs Arnold" will cover that topic

Peace


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

Personally, I like food too.


----------



## Beatguts (Apr 9, 2018)

Real food should always come before protein shakes. Synthetic versions of protein, vitamins, and minerals will never be as effective as getting them from food! Whey and casein are about the only supplements that I suggest others to spend their money on. As someone mentioned previously, they are especially effective for cutting! Those low carb/cal days aren't as miserable when you can have some shakes throughout the day!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 15, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I like food better than powder



My choice too.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 17, 2018)

AllesT said:


> What are the best protein supplements, protein powders brands for a 35 aged man (weight 257lbs) for muscle growth?



I always head on to supplementreviews to check on which supplements might be best for me (and achieving my goals). You might want to check this one out for example: https://supplementreviews.com/optimum/performance-whey-isolate -- they have reviewed over a hundred protein supplement brands, hopefully that could help you decide on what protein products to get!


----------



## Bluntson (Apr 18, 2018)

I stick with optimum nutrition. Gone through alot of brands & that's what works for me.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

Trusted brand works!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

liftheavy_01 said:


> I always head on to supplementreviews to check on which supplements might be best for me (and achieving my goals). You might want to check this one out for example: https://supplementreviews.com/optimum/performance-whey-isolate -- they have reviewed over a hundred protein supplement brands, hopefully that could help you decide on what protein products to get!


----------



## SirloinTip (Apr 27, 2018)

optimum is a good brand, i like isopure the premade flavored drinks for convenience once in a while, their powder also mixes good.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

I have no idea about it.


----------



## superted (May 1, 2018)

Whats your bd% ?

Only supplements that are an absolute must are creatine and leucine IMO

Brand BulkPowders for price and quality, love their protein bars - have one evry day

PEACE



AllesT said:


> What are the best protein supplements, protein powders brands for a 35 aged man (weight 257lbs) for muscle growth?


----------



## juliaroids03 (May 1, 2018)

superted said:


> Whats your bd% ?
> 
> Only supplements that are an absolute must are creatine and leucine IMO
> 
> ...



Contact julai at julairoids03@gmail.con I promise you will get the help you need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superted (May 2, 2018)

Bulk Powders here in the UK best quality and price- Visit website to see what other counties, its legit they have Anthony Joshua as a sponsor

IMO only 2 supps that are an absolute must are creatine and Leucine. Everything else i get from Whole Foods - Don't remember last time i used protein powder

PEACE


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 7, 2018)

superted said:


> Bulk Powders here in the UK best quality and price- Visit website to see what other counties, its legit they have Anthony Joshua as a sponsor
> 
> IMO only 2 supps that are an absolute must are creatine and Leucine. Everything else i get from Whole Foods - Don't remember last time i used protein powder
> 
> PEACE



Anyway, a great mention!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 7, 2018)

juliaroids03 said:


> I promise you will get the help you need



Can you explain this details?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 26, 2018)

superted said:


> Hyped up rubbish
> 
> Save your money and eat whole foods with lots of fruits, veggies and fibres
> 
> ...



It's helpful!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 9, 2018)

TomHadson said:


> Hello, my name is Nick I run the ...... My question is that which is the best veg supplement for the body?



What's this! It's not shoe relevant forum or something...


----------



## vemors (Dec 14, 2018)

liftheavy_01 said:


> I always head on to supplementreviews to check on which supplements might be best for me (and achieving my goals). You might want to check this one out for example: https://supplementreviews.com/optimum/performance-whey-isolategurus-- they have reviewed over a hundred protein supplement brands, hopefully that could help you decide on what protein products to get!



Awesome, thank for the link! Def will check these supps


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2018)

Provide a feedback if you can!


----------

